# Dedicato



## spleen (7 Gennaio 2017)

L' adidas non ha tenuto in considerazione questo capolavoro.

Dedicato a tutti i runner di questo mondo.

http://video.repubblica.it/sport/lo...nta-virale-sul-web/264477/264845?ref=HRESS-17


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L' adidas non ha tenuto in considerazione questo capolavoro.
> 
> Dedicato a tutti i runner di questo mondo.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/sport/lo...nta-virale-sul-web/264477/264845?ref=HRESS-17


Bellissimo!!! L'adidas a sto giro non c'ha capito una mazza


----------



## Brunetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

Però il tipo è giovane e in forma rispetto al ruolo che interpreta.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L' adidas non ha tenuto in considerazione questo capolavoro.
> 
> Dedicato a tutti i runner di questo mondo.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/sport/lo...nta-virale-sul-web/264477/264845?ref=HRESS-17


L'avevo visto nei giorni scorsi, forse ieri, e mi è piaciuto molto. L'ho trovato delicato e anche struggente, ma allo stesso tempo forte nella comunicazione di una passione come concetto universale, non troppo specifico; perciò forse non è piaciuto all'azienda che tra l'altro immagino voglia rivolgersi, in tema di pubblicità, essenzialmente ad un target più giovane.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bellissimo!!! L'adidas a sto giro non c'ha capito una mazza


Forse le scarpe non erano proprio al centro dello spot che fornisce spunti sul passato, sull'impronta indelebile di ciò che si è stati, sulle tracce di memoria come punto di forza per affermarsi, anche da anziani, e indipendentemente dal mondo circostante (i "guardiani" del centro). 
Potrebbe non essere piaciuto all'azienda anche perchè si potrebbe leggere, nell'ostinazione dell'uomo, una mancanza di accettazione della propria condizione di anziano, la butto lì.

Ad un certo punto si vede anche un altro uomo che indossa una tuta col marchio Adidas; quella mi è sembrata un po' una forzatura, una stonatura. Per me il video sarebbe stato perfetto anche senza però, ripeto, se al posto delle scarpe ci fosse stato un qualsiasi altro attrezzo sportivo, sarebbe stato lo stesso.


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tipo è giovane e in forma rispetto al ruolo che interpreta.


Avrà più di 70 anni; a me sembra il prototipo perfetto di un uomo che nella vita si è dedicato allo sport in maniera appassionata, cioè costante..


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> L'avevo visto nei giorni scorsi, forse ieri, e mi è piaciuto molto. L'ho trovato delicato e anche struggente, ma allo stesso tempo forte nella comunicazione di una passione come concetto universale, non troppo specifico; perciò forse non è piaciuto all'azienda che tra l'altro immagino voglia rivolgersi, in tema di pubblicità, essenzialmente ad un target più giovane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il video è forte a prescindere, però così innovativo che insomma gli avrei dato una chance 
indubbiamente il target di una marca sportiva è tendenzialmente giovane  
Resta il fatto che è diventato virale


----------



## Andrea Lila (7 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il video è forte a prescindere, però così innovativo che insomma gli avrei dato una chance
> indubbiamente il target di una marca sportiva è tendenzialmente giovane
> Resta il fatto che è diventato virale



Secondo me il web ha apprezzato perchè il messaggio è universale, non meramente pubblicitario.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Avrà più di 70 anni; a me sembra il prototipo perfetto di un uomo che nella vita si è dedicato allo sport in maniera appassionata, cioè costante..


Comunque nel reale ne vedo tante di persone di una certa età che son riusciti a mantenere un fisico asciutto e scattante per quanto possibile con un attivita sportiva costante 

mia madre e mio padre per esempio non hanno mai smesso di fare un attivita' sportiva anche se minima 
ora  che sono passati nella terza età da un bel po' ... ginnastica e lunghe camminate a passo sostenuto, camminano quasi ogni giorno 

io sono meno costante di loro


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Secondo me il web ha apprezzato perchè il messaggio è universale, non meramente pubblicitario.


Beh si è un messaggio che sprona al " non arrendersi mai "


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> L' adidas non ha tenuto in considerazione questo capolavoro.
> 
> Dedicato a tutti i runner di questo mondo.
> 
> http://video.repubblica.it/sport/lo...nta-virale-sul-web/264477/264845?ref=HRESS-17


Bellissimo!

..lo spirito del movimento per il piacere del proprio corpo...


----------



## ipazia (7 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però il tipo è giovane e in forma rispetto al ruolo che interpreta.


mah....dipende dalla vita che si è fatta. 

mio padre ha più di 70 anni, linfoma e chemio alle spalle, eppure ha una resistenza e una prestanza fisica invidiabili...che sono ovviamente frutto di una vita in movimento. 

Quando andiamo a lavorare insieme...sono io quella che si ferma prima...e ancora sposta carichi che il mio ex, che era bello tosto, non riusciva a muovere o che se muoveva poi rimaneva dolorante per qualche giorno  

Mi ricordo che sotto chemio andavamo a caccia, era rallentato, ma il suo corpo si muoveva lo stesso e bene. Memoria muscolare. E se devo essere sincera credo sia stato uno degli ingredienti che l'ha fatto reagire. 

Conoscere la fatica fisica. E il dolore della fatica. 
E' anche uno stato mentale, essere in buoni rapporti con il proprio corpo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Avrà più di 70 anni; a me sembra il prototipo perfetto di un uomo che nella vita si è dedicato allo sport in maniera appassionata, cioè costante..


Ma figurati!

Comunque è Scarpette rosse in positivo


----------



## Piperita (8 Gennaio 2017)

Scarpe per continuare a sognare. Carino!


----------



## ologramma (8 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Comunque nel reale ne vedo tante di persone di una certa età che son riusciti a mantenere un fisico asciutto e scattante per quanto possibile con un attivita sportiva costante
> 
> mia madre e mio padre per esempio non hanno mai smesso di fare un attivita' sportiva anche se minima
> ora  che sono passati nella terza età da un bel po' ... ginnastica e lunghe camminate a passo sostenuto, camminano quasi ogni giorno
> ...


.
quindi io e la mia  signora non siamo soli , io continuo da quasi vent'anni sport ora mi ci dedico 4 volte a settimana , la mia signora tre volte ginnastica e fatica di brutto.
Riceviamo complimenti entrambi per la costanza e la forma fisica anche se io non sono esente da un debole(non è vero) rigonfiamento sullo stomaco ma tanto in acqua dicono che il peso non si sente, la mia signora si mantiene di più.
Una volta facevo camminate di qualche decina di km ho dovuto abbandonare per dolori al ginocchio sapete la cartilagine si consuma sia per l'età che per il lavoro che si è fatto , ma tiro diritto e con opportuni esercizi per rafforzare la muscolatura delle gambe allevio il dolore e ritardo la degenerazione ( speriamo).
Se sei meno costante sei giustificata perchè l'augurio che tu possa farlo nel proseguo della tua vita , rinnovo l'augurio e il mio pensiero ma sì mettiamoci anche un caloroso abbraccio compreso un bacio affettuoso .
Aoh non pensare male quello affettuoso è solo sulla guancia sia sinistra che destra scegli tu quale sia la prima :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> quindi io e la mia  signora non siamo soli , io continuo da quasi vent'anni sport ora mi ci dedico 4 volte a settimana , la mia signora tre volte ginnastica e fatica di brutto.
> Riceviamo complimenti entrambi per la costanza e la forma fisica anche se io non sono esente da un debole(non è vero) rigonfiamento sullo stomaco ma tanto in acqua dicono che il peso non si sente, la mia signora si mantiene di più.
> Una volta facevo camminate di qualche decina di km ho dovuto abbandonare per dolori al ginocchio sapete la cartilagine si consuma sia per l'età che per il lavoro che si è fatto , ma tiro diritto e con opportuni esercizi per rafforzare la muscolatura delle gambe allevio il dolore e ritardo la degenerazione ( speriamo).
> ...


Bravissimi tu e tua moglie 
Ricambio bacio e abbraccio


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh si è un messaggio che sprona al " non arrendersi mai "


Bisogna essere runner per capirlo fino in fondo. 

Alcuni anni fa stavo male e non ho potuto per un certo periodo andare a correre. Mi ricordo di come avessi vissuto questa cosa quasi con angoscia.
Ma non per il decadimento di per se, che è inevitabile. Per il fatto che per un po non sarei stato in grado di controllare me stesso e di godere di quel senso di libertà e capacità di reazione che la corsa mi dava.

Quando si corre si producono endorfine. Significherà pure qualcosa.

Poi c'è chi si augura di morire correndo. Da vecchio ma correndo. Come i vichinghi che consideravano disonorevole morire senza la propria spada in mano. Ma questo è un'altro discorso.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna essere runner per capirlo fino in fondo.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa stavo male e non ho potuto per un certo periodo andare a correre. Mi ricordo di come avessi vissuto questa cosa quasi con angoscia.
> Ma non per il decadimento di per se, che è inevitabile. Per il fatto che per un po non sarei stato in grado di controllare me stesso e di godere di quel senso di libertà e capacità di reazione che la corsa mi dava.
> ...


Io posso corrichiare  nel senso che troppe sollecitazioni non posso imporle alla mia onorevole schiena ...però comprendo benissimo il senso di libertà  e controllo che da la corsa, personalmente avevo la stessa sensazione anche andando in bici


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io posso corrichiare  nel senso che troppe sollecitazioni non posso imporle alla mia onorevole schiena ...però comprendo benissimo il senso di libertà  e controllo che da la corsa, personalmente avevo la stessa sensazione anche andando in bici


Infatti i ciclisti mi dicono la stessa cosa.....

Fai quello che ti senti comunque. Che è il vero modo giusto per affrontare le cose.


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna essere runner per capirlo fino in fondo.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa stavo male e non ho potuto per un certo periodo andare a correre. Mi ricordo di come avessi vissuto questa cosa quasi con angoscia.
> Ma non per il decadimento di per se, che è inevitabile. Per il fatto che per un po non sarei stato in grado di controllare me stesso e di godere di quel senso di libertà e capacità di reazione che la corsa mi dava.
> ...


Credo che qualsiasi attività motoria/sportiva fatta con e per passione produca lo stesso effetto.
Personalmente ho talmente corso in gioventù a livello agonistico che da diversi anni aborro . Ci avevo anche riprovato qualche anno fa con un certo gusto a dire il vero, ma tutti i percorsi che mi piacciono, un po' fuori mano, sono infestati da cani randagi e io ne ho il terrore. In pista d'atletica vado qualche volta ma mi annoio, cosi finisco sempre per propendere essenzialmente per corsi in palestra con la musica e per sport di stagione, tennis a parte che è un evergreen.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Credo che qualsiasi attività motoria/sportiva fatta con e per passione produca lo stesso effetto.
> Personalmente ho talmente corso in gioventù a livello agonistico che da diversi anni aborro . Ci avevo anche riprovato qualche anno fa con un certo gusto a dire il vero, ma tutti i percorsi che mi piacciono, un po' fuori mano, sono infestati da cani randagi e io ne ho il terrore. In pista d'atletica vado qualche volta ma mi annoio, cosi finisco sempre per propendere essenzialmente per corsi in palestra con la musica e per sport di stagione, tennis a parte che è un evergreen.


Ma tu sei una sportiva nata non fai testo  
sei iper in forma, iper impegnata, iper tonica, iper tutto 
io invece tra stop e cure dovrei anche smaltire un po' ma devo trovare un attività che non mi crei danni alla schiena 

la figlia di una mia amica ha dovuto abbandonare la pallavolo quest' anno per grossi problemi alla schiena, è stat dura per lei era una passione 

la ginnastica dolce la potrei fare ma che mi fa smaltire solo la noia mi sa


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisogna essere runner per capirlo fino in fondo.
> 
> Alcuni anni fa stavo male e non ho potuto per un certo periodo andare a correre. Mi ricordo di come avessi vissuto questa cosa quasi con angoscia.
> Ma non per il decadimento di per se, che è inevitabile. Per il fatto che per un po non sarei stato in grado di controllare me stesso e di godere di quel senso di libertà e capacità di reazione che la corsa mi dava.
> ...


:facepalm::carneval:


----------



## spleen (9 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm::carneval:


Ma cosa c'è?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'è?


La spada in mano...


----------



## spleen (10 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La spada in mano...


E' una cosa storica. Cos' hai contro le spade adesso? :sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Gennaio 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> E' una cosa storica. Cos' hai contro le spade adesso? :sonar:


Ho interpretato in senso simboli


----------



## spleen (12 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho interpretato in senso simboli


Hahhahahahahaha :rotfl:

Dicevo spade, mica l'asso di bastoni.

:rotfl:

Bruni da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato...... :carneval:


----------

